# عزاء واجب



## i'm christian (6 مايو 2008)

*عزاء واجب .... 
توفي إلي رحمه الله المرحوم رغيف العيش ....
بعد صراع طويل مع مرض "القمح المسرطن".... 
والفقيد شقيق الرغيف "الفينو" والرغيف "الكيزر"....
وابن عم "الفطير المشلتت والرقاق"....
وقريب ونسيب كلا من"السميط" و"الكحك" و"البسكويت".... 
يقام العزاء يومياً طوال الليل والنهار للسيدات والرجال معا ً.... 
أمام جميع المخابز علي مستوي الجمهورية ....
للفقيد الرحمة ولنا جميعاً الصبر والجوع ؟؟؟؟:cry2:





 *​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

الله يسامحك وقعت قلبى ​


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

ههههههههههه حرام عليكي رعبتينا
بس الموضوع حلو ... يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2008)

البقاء لله وحده 
كان نفسنا نيجى فى فرح مش فى حزن 
هههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل ياباشا 
فعلا توفى رغيف العيش
ومنتظرين باقى الاعضاء للعزاء ​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*البقاء لله​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسامحك ​


----------



## challenger (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*عظم الله أجركم ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

هههههههههههههههههههه 

تصدق الفقيد ده هيوحشنا !!


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*ههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## yousteka (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

ياااااه المرحوم كان غالي 
بس راح للي أحسن مننا



موضوع جامد يا أختي بس الاجمل توقيعك
ربنا يبارك ثمرة محبتك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*على رأى لطيفة*
يبقى انت أكيد المصرىىىىىىىىىىىىى
و أى حد هايعلق فى الموضوع ده يبقى مصرى ابن مصرى
:t9::t9::t9::12F616~137::625mn:


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*على رأى لطيفة*
يبقى انت أكيد المصرىىىىىىىىىىىىى
و أى حد هايعلق فى الموضوع ده يبقى مصرى ابن مصرى
:t9::t9::t9::12F616~137::625mn:


----------



## yousteka (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

ياااااه المرحوم كان غالي 
بس راح للي أحسن مننا



موضوع جامد يا أختي بس الاجمل توقيعك
ربنا يبارك ثمرة محبتك


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*طب علي كده هيطلعوا بيه*
*من عمر مكرم*​


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

بجد ربنا يسامحك

انا اتخضيت بجد

على العموم  ربنا يرحمه

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## emy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

_بجد افتكرت حد بجد _
_حرام عليك _
_لا لو على دى بسيطه _
_ربنا يرحمه_​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*المبلول الغالى *
*مااااااااات*
*البركه والبقيه فى حياه*
*العيش الطباااااقى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*ان اتخضيت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وربنا يرحمه هيوحشنا كتير
دا احنا من غيره هنموت من الجوع
وعقبال باقي العيله
هههههههههههه
ميرسي علي الموضوع​


----------



## i'm christian (13 مايو 2008)

*سورى يا جماعه ان كنت خضيتكوا
ههههههههههههه
بس انا ماقدرتش على الفراق فقلت ابعتلكوا تشاركوني
شكرا على ردودكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم





​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

*

i'm christian قال:



عزاء واجب .... 
توفي إلي رحمه الله المرحوم رغيف العيش ....
بعد صراع طويل مع مرض "القمح المسرطن".... 
والفقيد شقيق الرغيف "الفينو" والرغيف "الكيزر"....
وابن عم "الفطير المشلتت والرقاق"....
وقريب ونسيب كلا من"السميط" و"الكحك" و"البسكويت".... 
يقام العزاء يومياً طوال الليل والنهار للسيدات والرجال معا ً.... 
أمام جميع المخابز علي مستوي الجمهورية ....
للفقيد الرحمة ولنا جميعاً الصبر والجوع ؟؟؟؟:cry2:





 ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يحرام كدة فرح فيتا هيتاجل علشان موت ابن عم جوزها 
ايه ايه ايه زعلتنى​*


----------



## i'm christian (28 مايو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا انجى وعلى فره ممكن ما يأجلوش الفرح
علشان هايكون الاربعين عدى
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزاء واجب*

هههههههههههههههه
فكرة رائعة


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2008)

يعنى العزا فى كل المخابز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## i'm christian (29 مايو 2008)

*تألمت كثيرا لمصابنا الآليم ..
لكن هانعمل ايه ..
ربنا يجعل لنا الكسر مخرجا ..
ويملى حياتنا بالدقيق الابيض ..
ويبعد عنا الطوابير والبطايق ..​*


----------



## ngmata (29 مايو 2008)

** بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس **
*لو انت عاوز نجمة بس مش اقدر اقلك عاوز تاج زى AdminJ مثلا ولا جوهرة زى اى واحد تركى كبير لانى هتعمل يبقى جهد جامد اوى*
*لو عاوز نجمة Gifts من موقع camfrog وولا واحد يقلك فيزا مضروبة ولا غيرو انت الى هتعمل الفيزا وهتعمل الى هقلك عليه عشان يديك فلوس عاوز سريل اكيد وسريل اصلى محدش يكلمك فيه بص بقى يا رايس 

على فكرة دا لو عاوز تعمل فيزا مش شرط برنامج الكام فروج*​ 
** الاول انا هديك موقع تعمل عليه حساب والحساب ده عبارة عن اعلان اصحابك تعلن تخلى اصحابك يعملو زيك واى صاحب او اى واحد بيقبل منك الدعوة بيزودلك الرصيد 1.25 $ *
*تمام المهم الشرح والاشتراك بالصور اهو*
*افتح الموقع هذا واعمل حساب وللشرح انظر للصور*​ 

*http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=monaahmed*​ 
*بعد ما تخش سجل كالتالى*​ 
*1*
*




*​ 
*دوس طبعا للتسجيل فى الاشتراك*​ 

*2*
*املأ الحقول بالبيانات المناسبة كما في الصورة*
*ثم اضغط زر الإرسال*​ 

2_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
*لكي تتم العملية يجب أن يكون تسجيلك باسم غير محجوز من قبل والافضل اسم يكون طويل*​

*وبذلك يكون لديك حساب رصيده صفر حتى الآن .. والآن*​ 
*كدا فل اوى كدا اشتركت وعملت حسابك وهجيبلك Welcome Survey*​ 
*اذاى بقى والمهم تحصل على الفلوس لانى ااول ما هتشترك رصيدك يبقى كدا*​ 
*



*​ 
*هيكون كدا رصيدك متصفر لانى ممعكشى فلوس *​ 
*اذاى والمهم بقى تجيب فلوس هتروح هتخش على الصفحة الى فى الصورة تحت الى هقلك عليها ديه هيديك لينك تاخدو وتحفظو فكذا بكان لانى بيدهولك مرة واحده بس*
*هتخش تاخد هنا*
*3 انقر هنا للحوصل على الرابط*
*



*​ 
*بعدها هتلاقى الرابط بالشكل دا*
*4 متنساش تحفظو فى كذا حتة*
*



*​ 
*هتاخد الرابط دا وتشرح للناس كيف التسجيل وتدى الرابط دا لى اصاحبك ليشتركو *
*واى صاحب معك فى الكام فروج تديلو الينك وتشرحلو ازاى يسجل والى هيسجل من الدعوة بتاعتك اي اقصد الى هيسجل من الينك بتاعك هتلاقى رصيدك ذاد 1.25 $ كل واحد هيسجل من الرابط بتاعك هيزد عندك واحد وربع دولار *
*------- وهنا يكون عملت visa card ------*
*: المصيبة بقا z27*​ 
*عشان تسحب فلوس وتستعمل الفلوس لازم يكون اقل حاجة لديك 75 $ دولار*
*ودا طبعا هتجبهم من اعلاناتك وبعدها بقى تقدر تجيب Gifts زينا او زى اى يوزر جديد بتشوفو بجفتس ومش بيفهم حاجة فى الكام فروج*​ 
*دا الينك تانى لعمل حساب لديك*​ 
*http://www.awsurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=monaahmed*​


----------

